#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What are the various types of processing devices?

## Bhavya

Hello folks,

Device in a computer that handles intermediate stage, We call it as a processing device.
There are several computer processing devices available in the market.


Can you guys tell me the different types of processing devices?

----------


## Wondergirl

A Processing device is any device in a computer that handled intermediate stage .
For example cpu processing device .
Most common processing devises in a computer .
Central processinsing g unit CPU
Graphic processing unit GPU 
network card 
sound card 
video card

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello folks,
> 
> Device in a computer that handles intermediate stage, We call it as a processing device.
> There are several computer processing devices available in the market.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the different types of processing devices?


The main function of a computer is processing.
There are various types of processing devices as,
1.Microprocessor
2.Chipset
3.BIOS

----------


## Bhavya

> A Processing device is any device in a computer that handled intermediate stage .
> For example cpu processing device .
> Most common processing devises in a computer .
> Central processinsing g unit CPU
> Graphic processing unit GPU 
> network card 
> 
> sound card 
> video card


Thank you Wondergirl,Now I know some of the computer processing devices.

----------


## Bhavya

> The main function of a computer is processing.
> There are various types of processing devices as,
> 1.Microprocessor
> 2.Chipset
> 3.BIOS


Thank you for sharing Lorraine, Can you please tell me what is chipset is?

----------

